# '02 Sentra Se-R.. Mods?



## tomkid89 (Jul 1, 2007)

Hey guys, 
I just bought a 2002 Sentra Se-R today. I plan on doing some work to the car so if anybody could give me ideas of good upgrades to do that would be good. Which intake and exhaust systems are good for this car? Thanks
Tom


----------



## saint0421 (Sep 24, 2006)

start by getting a header to get rid of the pre-cat and loctite your butterfly screws. 
Read here--> My SpecV / QR25DE Precat and Butterfly Screw FAQ


----------



## Sentra SER (Jan 11, 2005)

yeah After market header (I got one for 150 bucks, if you can afford the heavy ones go ahead but I don't see the need to) and the butterfly screws too. After that you can do exhaust of your liking also depending on how much money you have and under drive pulley. Motor mount inserts, torque dampener, Cold air intake gives it a nice sound. If you're interested in getting your hands dirty you can do the balance shaft removal kit. And so forth. . . but I'd try to get a spec v instead  it's cool though I started with a SER too i really liked it! Hope you do too!


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

you might call your local stealership with the vin to see if any of the recalls have been done first, might save you some time. I have a Stromung cat-back and a Nismo CAI and I am pretty happy with them....


----------



## chelito92105 (Jan 19, 2007)

saint0421 said:


> start by getting a header to get rid of the pre-cat and loctite your butterfly screws.
> Read here--> My SpecV / QR25DE Precat and Butterfly Screw FAQ


Hi, I also just bought a 2002 Se-R with 54K on it. So what is this about the pre-cat and the butterfly screws? That does not sound good.


----------



## saint0421 (Sep 24, 2006)

chelito92105 said:


> Hi, I also just bought a 2002 Se-R with 54K on it. So what is this about the pre-cat and the butterfly screws? That does not sound good.


The link i posted earlier has all the pertinent info regarding those issues

better link: SpecV.net - The No BS Sentra Community • View topic - The Down Low On the Pre-cat and the Butterfly situation


----------



## chelito92105 (Jan 19, 2007)

Thanks. I took the car to the dealer today and it has two recalls pertaining to the heat shield installation and reprogramming of the ECU. Now Im kind of confused. However, I have been reading up on some forums and some people do not seem to be too happy with the reprogramming and change in HP. Now im confused, is it better to do the recall or just remove the pre-cat myself? Will the heat shield and reprogramming of the ECU eliminate the problem completely?


----------

